# Back In The Day



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 28, 2007)

In case you haven't seen:

National Railroad Postcard Museum

A number of categories and "exhibits," all interesting.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 29, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> In case you haven't seen:
> National Railroad Postcard Museum
> 
> A number of categories and "exhibits," all interesting.


Nice - I collect RR postcards and those are some good ones.


----------

